# New Holland Lop



## PolishRabbitmama (Jul 13, 2014)

So my daughter was gifted with a holland lop from a local breeder here in Fl. What color do you think he is. His eyes are brown. Is he a black tort or chocolate tort. Getting his papers this week. She's mailing them to me as she was at a show yesterday and dropped him off to us afterwards.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jul 13, 2014)

cute!! he's black tort


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks ILUvMyLilBuns! I thought that is what he was but wasn't a 100%. New to Hollands so learning as much as I can. Was a wonderful gift from a great breeder. She gives away a rabbit yearly to a youth exhibitor.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jul 13, 2014)

PolishRabbitmama said:


> Thanks ILUvMyLilBuns! I thought that is what he was but wasn't a 100%. New to Hollands so learning as much as I can. Was a wonderful gift from a great breeder. She gives away a rabbit yearly to a youth exhibitor.




that's great! I'm sure you and your daughter will love the breed. I raise Hollands, they're adorable


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jul 13, 2014)

He's out of Ritchels and hoppy loppies don't know how well known they are out of state. But 3 of his siblings showed this weekend. And most look like him except shorter ears. I'll try to pose him this week. Breeder said he'll make a good brood buck. She liked everything else about him.


----------



## LiveLaughLop (Jul 17, 2014)

He is a cutie! Where in Florida are you? I am new to this forum and just got an 8 week old Holland lop from a small local breeder in Dade City. His parents are show bunnies and he is a Broken Black. I am also new to holland lops (had some mix breeds growing up) and this is the first bunny for my kids. Looking forward to getting to know the breed!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jul 18, 2014)

We are in Zephyrhills, and daughter shows in 4-h and wants to show in Arba. We got our baby from a breeder in Riverview.


----------



## LiveLaughLop (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh awesome!! We are in Wesley Chapel! Just started looking into 4h for my oldest, never done it before. We are moving to land o lakes in a week so I'm hoping to find a program over there. If you have any info to share on how to get her involved, please let me know!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jul 19, 2014)

What you need to do is get a hold of the Florida Extension office. Which is located at the Pasco County Fair Grounds. And they can get you started with a club. My daughter enjoys it a lot. Just give them a call!


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Aug 4, 2014)

You are really gonna love the breed!


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Aug 5, 2014)

Lopsofloverabbitry I am in love so far with this little boy. He's such a sweet baby when he's not peeing on your foot. LOL! He's great with my daughter and me. He likes the dog. And is just a sweetie. He purrs constantly when you give him pets.


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Aug 5, 2014)

Haha! He seem very nice! Bucks are always the most friendly! Glad you like the breed!


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## lovelops (Aug 5, 2014)

What a cute bun! I've got two lops now and while they don't like each other I love them both just the same!

How is it going with the rabbit in your icon? 

Vanessa


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Aug 6, 2014)

Daughter decided she liked Hollands so that one was rehomed,because she couldn't show it. She went to a good home and we just sold her for what we paid. Dad said we can only have 2 rabbits unless there are babies. Then we can argue later if there are more.


----------

